# لماذا فترة تطهير الام للانثى ضعف الذكر؟



## apostle.paul (19 يناير 2010)

*وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:
2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: إِذَا حَبِلَتِ امْرَأَةٌ وَوَلَدَتْ ذَكَرًا، تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ. كَمَا فِي أَيَّامِ طَمْثِ عِلَّتِهَا تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً.*
*3 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ يُخْتَنُ لَحْمُ غُرْلَتِهِ.*
*4 ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ ثَلاَثَةً وَثَلاَثِينَ يَوْمًا فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا. كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُقَدَّسٍ لاَ تَمَسَّ، وَإِلَى الْمَقْدِسِ لاَ تَجِئْ حَتَّى تَكْمُلَ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا.*
*5 وَإِنْ وَلَدَتْ أُنْثَى، تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً أُسْبُوعَيْنِ كَمَا فِي طَمْثِهَا. ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ سِتَّةً وَسِتِّينَ يَوْمًا فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا.*
*وقد سؤلت اليس يعتبر هذة تقليل من شان الانثى فى عرف الكتاب المقدس لان البنت قد جعلت امها نجسة ضعف فترة نجاستها بالنسبة للذكر؟*
*ايه الغرض من كدا؟*


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 يناير 2010)

هذا كان بالعهد القديم فقط
واذهب للتفسير بالموقع هذا وانا اكيد راح تلاقي جواب


----------



## الدليل القاطع (19 يناير 2010)

tawfik nasser قال:


> هذا كان بالعهد القديم فقط
> واذهب للتفسير بالموقع هذا وانا اكيد راح تلاقي جواب


 
وما معني ان هذا في العهد القديم فقط
هل اختلف تكوين المراة قبل وبعد العهد القديم ؟


----------



## tawfik jesus (19 يناير 2010)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> وما معني ان هذا في العهد القديم فقط
> هل اختلف تكوين المراة قبل وبعد العهد القديم ؟


 بالعهد القديم كان تحضيرا اما في العهد الجديد علمنا الله ان النجاسة ليس بالجسم او ما يدخل الجسم بل ما ينجس الروح


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

الدليل القاطع قال:


> وما معني ان هذا في العهد القديم فقط
> هل اختلف تكوين المراة قبل وبعد العهد القديم ؟


 
هناك امور كثيرة في العهد القديم كانت في الناموس لتعليم الناس وتجهيزهم لعمل الفداء ، فهناك اشارات ان الفادي يجب ان يكون ذكر ، بلا عيب ، ابن ثلاثين سنه ، وغير ذلك . فهذا تعليم باحداها .
ولي عودة بمزيد من التفصيل ، اذا لم يسبقني الاخوة الى الاجابة .


----------



## alaakamel30 (19 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً:*
> *2 «كَلِّمْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ قَائِلاً: إِذَا حَبِلَتِ امْرَأَةٌ وَوَلَدَتْ ذَكَرًا، تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ. كَمَا فِي أَيَّامِ طَمْثِ عِلَّتِهَا تَكُونُ نَجِسَةً.*
> *3 وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّامِنِ يُخْتَنُ لَحْمُ غُرْلَتِهِ.*
> *4 ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ ثَلاَثَةً وَثَلاَثِينَ يَوْمًا فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا. كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُقَدَّسٍ لاَ تَمَسَّ، وَإِلَى الْمَقْدِسِ لاَ تَجِئْ حَتَّى تَكْمُلَ أَيَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا.*
> ...


 
التفرقة هنا ليست عنصرية ولكنى اعتقد ان السبب هو ان دخول الخطية الى العالم كان بسبب حواء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

و اعتقد يعني انه طالما العهد الجديد لغاه يبقي نسئل فيه ليه بقي اصلا ههههههههههه اصلا الاممي غير ملزم بالاوامر دي خالص ههههههههههه


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

تفسير الاب انطونيوس فكري 


تطهير الوالدة
نرى هنا نظرة الله للخطية ونتائجها. واللعنة التى وضعها على البشر بل سمة العار التى جلبوها على أنفسهم. ولذلك نجد هنا الطفل يولد خارج العهد مثل آدم أبوه حين طرد من الجنة.

آية 2 :- *كلم بني اسرائيل قائلا اذا حبلت امراة و ولدت ذكرا تكون نجسة سبعة ايام كما في ايام طمث علتها تكون نجسة.*
النجاسة فهمنا معناها سابقاً ويضاف لهذا أنها خلال هذه المدة تعتبر غير نظيفة بسبب الدم الذى ينزف منها. والكنيسة تمنع التناول فى هذه الفترة ليس لأنها نجاسة بل كأنها فطر. *طمث علتها* = أى مرضها الشهرى. فهى خلال هذه الفترة كمن هى فى فترة مرضها الشهرى ويجب أن تمكث فى البيت. *تكون نجسة سبعة أيام* = فترة نزول الدم عادة تستمر من 3 – 7 أيام وهنا يحسبها 7 أيام. وفى إصحاح 15 من نفس السفر نجد الشريعة تحسب كل جسم يخرج سيلاً سواء كان رجل أو أنثى أنه نجس ليس لأن الدم فى ذاته نجاسة وإنما لكى يتوقف الإنسان عن كل عمل ويهتم بصحته حتى يشفى تماماً، هنا الله يظهر كطبيب يهتم بصحة شعبه فهو طبيب أجسادنا ونفوسنا. لذلك ولأن السيل نجاسة سميت الوالدة هنا نجسة. ولاحظ أن الله الذى خلق الإنسان لينموويكثر وهذا النمو والتكاثر كان سيحدث بالطريق الطبيعى ولن يحسب نجاسة إذا لم تكن الخطية قد دخلت إلى العالم. وكون الله ينسب النجاسة للأم الوالدة فهذا ليجذب الأنظار للخطية التى تسللت لنا أباً عن جد. 

آية 3 :- *و في اليوم الثامن يختن لحم غرلته.*
اليوم الثامن هو بداية أسبوع جديد. وفيه يدخل الطفل فى عهد جديد مع الله. وبعد ختان الطفل وإنتمائه لشعب الله نجد الأم تشارك إبنها بركات الختان وترفع عنها نجاستها لكنها لا تعود للهيكل قبل 40 يوماً من الولادة. أما فى خلال هذه السبعة الأيام التى تكون نجسة فيها فهى تنفصل عن أقاربها وزوجها ومن يلمسها يتنجس. 

آية 4 :- *ثم تقيم ثلاثة و ثلاثين يوما في دم تطهيرها كل شيء مقدس لا تمس و الى المقدس لا تجيء حتى تكمل ايام تطهيرها.*
*دم تطهيرها =* أى الدم الطاهر أو السوائل التى تنزل من المرأة وتسمى دم تطهيرها ربما بسبب لونها ولأن المرأة فى هذه الفترة قد تخلصت من النجاسة وهى الآن فى سبيلها للتطهير الكامل. وهذه السوائل عادة تستغرق من أسبوعين لثلاثة أسابيع. *ثم تقيم ثلاثة وثلاثين يوماً* = جعله المدة 33 يوماً أى أكثر من أكبر مدة وهى 21 يوماً أسبابه 

1- لتغطية الحالات الشاذة التى تستمر فيها السوائل مدة طويلة، أى للضمان

2- حتى تكون المدة الإجمالية 40 يوماً (7+33) ورقم 40 يشير لأشياء معروفة فى الكتاب المقدس، فالطوفان إستمر 40 يوماً، إذاً هذا يطبع فى الأذهان أنهم بسبب الخطية كانوا محرومين من نعمة الله معرضين لسخطه ونقمته. وموسى صام 40 يوماً ليحصل على الناموس وبركات الله. وهى تحرم من المقدسات كمن تكون صائمة وبعدها تحصل على كل حقوقها. إذاً الأربعين يوماً هى مدة إنتظار يعقبها بركات إذا فهم الشخص ما يريده الله وقدم توبة.

*كل شئ مقدس لا تمس* = أى لا تأكل من ذبائح السلامة والفصح وإذا كانت زوجة الكاهن فلا تأكل من المحلل أكله لعائلة الكاهن من لحوم الذبائح. *وإلى المقدس لا تجئ* = أى لا تأتى إلى بيت الله


آية 5 :- *و ان ولدت انثى تكون نجسة اسبوعين كما في طمثها ثم تقيم ستة و ستين يوما في دم تطهيرها.*
*وإن ولدت أنثى* = هنا نجد المدة تضاعفت فهى تظل نجسة بعد ولادتها لمدة أسبوعين بدلاً من أسبوع وهكذا. وهذا لا يقصد به التمييز بين الجنسين فنحن نجد أن الذبيحة المقدمة عن الولد مثل البنت تماماً (وبولس الرسول يقول أن الرجل والمرأة هما واحد فى المسيح يسوع ربنا (غل 3 : 28، كو 3 : 11)) وسوف نرى أن شريعة التطهير لكلا الولد والبنت واحدة. أى أن الأم تقدم نفس الذبائح لتطهيرها إن ولدت ولداً أو ولدت بنتاً. إذن المشكلة ليست فى إرتباط النجاسة بالذكر أو بالبنت. ولكن التفريق هنا له أسباب هى :-

1- المرأة بعد ولادتها تستمر فى البيت لا تتعامل مع أحد فهى مدعوة للتأمل والتفكير فى أسباب مدة النجاسة أصلاً ثم لماذا هى مختلفة بين الولد والبنت.

2- كان الذكر أنتظار كل إمرأة، لذلك كان أقل فى المدة الخاصة بالنجاسة وهذا يحيى بإستمرار رجاء مجئ المسيا (نسل المرأة المرتقب الذى يسحق رأس الحية) 

3- التفريق الكتابى المستمر بين الذكر والأنثى هو مجرد جعل الذكر رأس أى قائد والأنثى جسد أى خاضع كعلامة مسبقة ومستمرة لإرتباط الرأس (المسيح) بالجسد (الكنيسة) (1كو 12 +أف 5)

4- المرأة كانت المدخل للخطية (1تى 2 : 14) "آدم لم يغو لكن المرأة أغويت فحصلت فى التعدى" وليس معنى هذا أنها هى مصدر النجاسة أو أكثر نجاسة إنما المعنى هو أنها أضعف فى تكوينها النفسى والعاطفى فيسهل إغوائها عندما تكون بمفردها. وكما قلنا فالله يقصد بتشريعاته أن يجعلنا نتأمل لنتحاشى السقوط.


الأيات 6، 7 :- *و متى كملت ايام تطهيرها لاجل ابن او ابنة تاتي بخروف حولي محرقة و فرخ حمامة او يمامة ذبيحة خطية الى باب خيمة الاجتماع الى الكاهن. فيقدمهما امام الرب و يكفر عنها فتطهر من ينبوع دمها هذه شريعة التي تلد ذكرا او انثى.*
إذاً الأم لا تحسب طاهرة حتى تقدم ذبيحة دموية، رمزاً للحاجة إلى دم المسيح الذى يطهر من كل خطية (1يو 1:7). لاحظ أنها إستمرت 40 يوماً أو 80 يوماً لكنها لا تطهر سوى بالذبيحة فالزمن عاجز عن مسح الخطية والحاجة دوماً إلى دم يطهر. وهى تقدم *ذبيحة محرقة* = فالمحرقة هى أساس كل الذبائح وهى هنا تقدمها شكراً وفرحاً لأن الله أقامها سالمة وأعطاها نسلاً. والمحرقة هى إعلان واضح لقبول الله للخاطئ وذبيحة المحرقة هى موضع سرور الرب كما رأينا. *وذبيحة خطية =* بإمتزاج المحرقة مع ذبيحة الخطية يمتزج الفرح بالغفران من الخطية وكون ذبيحة الخطية من الطيور إشارة لبراءة الطفل الظاهرية وطفولته البريئة ولكن الخطية إنتقلت إليه وصارت مختبئة داخله 

http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/Leviticus/12


تفسير جون جيل 

*and she shall continue in the blood of her purifying sixty and six*
_*days*_;
which being added to the fourteen make eighty days, just as many more as in the case of a male child; the reason of which, as given by some Jewish writers, is, because of the greater flow of humours, and the corruption of the blood through the birth of a female than of a male: but perhaps the truer reason may be, what a learned man F16 suggests, that a male infant circumcised on the eighth day, by the profusion of its own blood, bears part of the purgation; wherefore the mother, for the birth of a female, must suffer twice the time of separation; the separation is finished within two weeks, but the purgation continues sixty six days; a male child satisfies the law together, and at once, by circumcision; but an adult female bears both the purgation and separation every month. According to Hippocrates F17, the purgation of a new mother, after the birth of a female, is forty two days, and after the birth of a male thirty days; so that it should seem there is something in nature which requires a longer time for purifying after the one than after the other, and which may in part be regarded by this law; but it chiefly depends upon the sovereign will of the lawgiver. The Jews do not now strictly observe this. Buxtorf F18 says, the custom prevails now with them, that whether a woman bears a male or a female, at the end of forty days she leaves her bed, and returns to her husband; but Leo of Modena relates F19, that if she bears a male child, her husband may not touch her for the space of seven weeks; and if a female, the space of three months; though he allows, in some places, they continue separated a less while, according as the custom of the place is.​ 
http://www.biblestudytools.com/commentaries/gills-exposition-of-the-bible/leviticus-12-5.html​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

بس دلوقتي خلاص مش كدا نيومان

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> بس دلوقتي خلاص مش كدا نيومان
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
الان تم الفداء ، وتمت جميع الرموز التي كانت لتمييز الفادي عن غيره ، اذا جاء المرموز اليه فينتهي الرمز بالطبع .

الكنيسة اجتمعت في سفر الاعمال وقالت ان الامم يدخلون الى المسيح ويتمتعوا بفدائه مباشرة بدون الحاجة الى ان يتهودوا اولا .

سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ مُوسَى قَائِلاً: ......*
> 
> وقد سؤلت اليس يعتبر هذة *تقليل* من شان الانثى
> ايه الغرض من كدا؟


 

*نحن أمام آية بدأت بالتعبير ( وَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ ) *

*إذاً علينا في البداية طاعة أمر الرب الذي يعرف فسيولوجية جسدنا *

*والآية التالية تفسِّر سؤالك *
لاويين 15 : 25 
وَاذَا كَانَتِ امْرَاةٌ *يَسِيلُ سَيْلُ دَمِهَا* ايَّاما كَثِيرَةً فِي غَيْرِ وَقْتِ طَمْثِهَا اوْ اذَا سَالَ بَعْدَ طَمْثِهَا فَتَكُونُ *كُلَّ ايَّامِ سَيَلانِ* *نَجَاسَتِهَا* كَمَا فِي ايَّامِ طَمْثِهَا. انَّهَا نَجِسَةٌ.  
​*ونجسة هنا لا تعني أنها مرفوضة من شعب الرب *

*لكنها فقط لا تتقدم الى الأقداس الأرضية في خيمة الاجتماع *
لاويين 12 : 4 
ثُمَّ تُقِيمُ ثَلاثَةً وَثَلاثِينَ يَوْما فِي دَمِ تَطْهِيرِهَا. *كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مُقَدَّسٍ لا تَمَسَّ* *وَالَى* *الْمَقْدِسِ لا تَجِئْ* حَتَّى تَكْمُلَ ايَّامُ تَطْهِيرِهَا. 

​ 
*وإني أرى في كلمة تقليل ميزان البشر الناقص لفكر الله*

*فلقد قال الله ذكراً وأنثى خلقهما ... أي هناك تساوي في المقام كمؤمنين*
بطرس الأولى 3 : 7 
كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، 
*مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ* أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ.

كورنثوس الأولى 7 : 14 
لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ *مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ* وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ *مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ* - 
وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ. وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ. 

​*لكن من جهة الترتيب الإلهي :*

*الله - المسيح - الرجل - المرأة *
كورنثوس الأولى  11 : 3 
وَلَكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ *رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ*. 
وَأَمَّا *رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ*. *وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ*. 
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

*لكن من جهة  الترتيب الإلهي :*



> *الله - المسيح  - الرجل - المرأة *كورنثوس الأولى  11 :  3
> وَلَكِنْ  أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ *رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ  هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ*.
> وَأَمَّا *رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ*. *وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ*.



عفوا فريدي اسفه عالسؤال

انت تقول ان الترتيب هوا الله المسيح الرجل المرأه

و ان راس المسيح هوا الله

اليس المسيح هوا صوره الله الغير منظور و تجسد اقنوم الكلمه فلماذا تقول رساله بولس ان الترتيب هوا الله ثم المسيح و ان الله هوا راس المسيح

فاهمني قصدي ايه

اسفه اتلخبطت شويه

بس ارجو الشرح 
سلام و نعمه


----------



## tasoni queena (19 يناير 2010)

* يعنى دلوقتى فى العهد الجديد ممكن المرأة تتناول فى فترة الطمث*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 يناير 2010)

هل اضع سؤالي في موضوع مستقل لعدم التشتيت

سلام و نعمه


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 يناير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *يعنى دلوقتى فى العهد الجديد ممكن المرأة تتناول فى فترة الطمث*​


 
ما علاقة هذا السؤال بالسؤال المطروح ؟؟؟

اعتقد انك اذا ذهبت لسؤال اي اب اعتراف سيعطيك الجواب على هذا السؤال ، ومفاده ببساطة ، هناك حالات يعطي معها اب الاعتراف الحل للتناول اثناء فترة الطمث . 

مرة اخرى ، يستطيع الاممي ان يصير مسيحيا بدون ان يتهود .

سلام المسيح .


----------



## fredyyy (19 يناير 2010)

truthseeker5 قال:


> *لكن من جهة الترتيب الإلهي :*
> 
> اليس المسيح هوا صوره الله الغير منظور و تجسد اقنوم الكلمه فلماذا تقول رساله بولس ان الترتيب هوا الله ثم المسيح و ان الله هوا راس المسيح


 

*المسيح حسب الجسد ( الابن في إنسانيته )*

كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 28 
وَمَتَى *أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ* فَحِينَئِذٍ *الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً سَيَخْضَعُ* 
لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ. 
​*سنعرف في المجد أمور لم يكن لأجسادنا على الأرض طاقة إحتمال أن نفهمها *
كورنثوس الأولى 13 : 12 
فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ فِي لُغْزٍ لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهاً لِوَجْهٍ. 
*الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ* لَكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ *سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ*. 

​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 يناير 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *المسيح حسب الجسد ( الابن في إنسانيته )*
> كورنثوس الأولى 15 : 28
> وَمَتَى *أُخْضِعَ لَهُ الْكُلُّ* فَحِينَئِذٍ *الابْنُ نَفْسُهُ أَيْضاً سَيَخْضَعُ*
> لِلَّذِي أَخْضَعَ لَهُ الْكُلَّ كَيْ يَكُونَ اللهُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.
> ...




شكرا فريدي عالتوضيح 

بس انت عارف انه من خلفيتي مش بيستني يعرف حاجه الا في الدنيا ههههههههههه

سلام و نعمه


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*يا حبيبى مش احنا اللى عندنا تفريق بين الرجل و المرأه !!!

و مفيش تفريق عهد قديم او جديد 

المهم انا مش عارف انت بتكرر الكلام ليه تانى مع انى رديت عليك !!!!!!!!

اقرا تانى كده يا بطل و لا تقول ما ان بقارئ

و لما تقرا ياريت تقرا بفهم مش مجرد تلاوه


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1821660&postcount=24

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1821658&postcount=23​*


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*هل قرات القوانين هنا الاول ؟؟

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46605

3- الألتزام بالسؤال ومجراه بمعني ...
أن يسأل السائل سؤال عن الثالوث مثلاً وفجأة وبدون مقدمات تراه يتحدث عن الفداء والصلب !!!! ممنوع 
فليسأل ما يريد ولكن ليلتزم بمجري السؤال وعندما ننتهي منه فلينتقل لغيره في موضوع جديد

!!!!!!!!!!!!


لا تعليق​*


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

:12f616~137::12f616~137:  *ما قلنا من البداية ... اللف و الدوران مش حينفعك *

*اكرر .. لو عندك سؤال تفضل افتح موضوع مستقل .. هذا من قوانين المنتدى ..*

*لانك لا تمتلك مداخلة بخصوص السؤال المطروح .. *


----------



## epsalmos (21 يناير 2010)

*برضه مفيش سمعان للكلام !!!

نقول تانى !

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1821697&postcount=32

لكل داء دواء الا الغباوه اعيت من يداويها !!!!!!!!​*


----------



## holiness (21 يناير 2010)

الله يعينك يـا  epsalmos

هههه .. الشخص حابب يلف و يدور ..

ترك الموضوع الاصلي و ذهب الى موضوع اخر .. و ثم ترك الموضوع و ذهب الى موضوع اخر .. 

هل هذا حالكم يا مسلمين ؟؟؟ 

مع الاسف ههه 

ربنا يباركك  epsalmos


----------



## My Rock (21 يناير 2010)

تم حذف المشاركات الخارجة
الرجاء الإلتزام بالموضوع و عدم تدخل اعضاء آخرين لطرح اسئلة خارجية
لكل شخص موضوعه و سؤاله و مساحته، لا داعي للسطو و التدخل في مواضيع الأعضاء.
لكل عضو حق في طرح سؤاله في موضوع منفصل، فلا داعي للتشتيت


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

حادي الأرواح قال:


> *أولا يا أنسة هولينس ... اللون الأحمر خاص بالإدارة فقط ولا يسمح لأحد أن يستخدمه لكتابة المداخلات !*​
> 
> *ثانيا*​


 
هذه فقط الي تعرفها من قوانين القسم ؟؟
الم تعرف ان هذا قسم الاسئلة المسيحية وليس الرد على الشبهات ؟؟
الم تعرف ان هذا القسم يقول سؤال واحد للموضوع الواحد ، 
الم تعرف انك قمت بالسطو على موضوع لزميل (او زميلة ) آخر وحولته الى حوار ونقاش وليس سؤال مسيحي ؟؟

اذا كنت تحرف قوانين القسم ، وتعلمها لغيرك ، فاذا انت تخالفها عامدا متعمدا وليس عن جهل !!!

ماذا يسمون هذا في العالم المتحضر ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 يناير 2010)

انا بعتذر علي مشاركتي المحذوفه كنت اود نقلها لموضوه خاص و لكني سافتحه من جديد

سلام المسيح


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 يناير 2010)

بحسب الايمان والعقيدة المسيحية ، الرجل والمرأة متساويان تماما في الحقوق والواجبات الروحية ، اما عن الاختلافات في التكوين النفسي والجسدي ، فهذا لا ينكره الا اعمي ، فالمرأة تلد وترضع وتربي الاطفال ، والرجل له البناء الجسدي والعضلات والقوة .

ويكفي ان السيد المسيح علمنا ان الرجل والمرأة في الزواج يصيران جسدا واحدا ، لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنى ، فليس هناك تبديل زوجات استجابة لشهوات الرجل الخاطئة (الواقع تحت سلطان الشيطان و خطية الشهوة ) وليس هناك رجل وزوجتان او ثلاث او اربع او ما ملكت اليمين  !!!!!

يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس ان هناك نساء في الانبياء :

( فَاخَذَتْ مَرْيَمُ النَّبِيَّةُ اخْتُ هَارُونَ الدُّفَّ بِيَدِهَا وَخَرَجَتْ جَمِيعُ النِّسَاءِ وَرَاءَهَا بِدُفُوفٍ وَرَقْصٍ)
(الخروج 15: 20)

( وَدَبُورَةُ امْرَأَةٌ نَبِيَّةٌ زَوْجَةُ لَفِيدُوتَ, هِيَ قَاضِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ.)
(القضاة 4: 4)

( فَذَهَبَ حِلْقِيَّا الْكَاهِنُ وَأَخِيقَامُ وَعَكْبُورُ وَشَافَانُ وَعَسَايَا إِلَى خَلْدَةَ النَّبِيَّةِ، امْرَأَةِ شَلُّومَ بْنِ تِقْوَةَ بْنِ حَرْحَسَ حَارِسِ الثِّيَابِ. وَهِيَ سَاكِنَةٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي الْقِسْمِ الثَّانِي وَكَلَّمُوهَا)
(ملوك الثاني 22: 14)

(وَكَانَتْ نَبِيَّةٌ حَنَّةُ بِنْتُ فَنُوئِيلَ مِنْ سِبْطِ أَشِيرَ وَهِيَ مُتَقّدِّمَةٌ فِي أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ قَدْ عَاشَتْ مَعَ زَوْجٍ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ بَعْدَ بُكُورِيَّتِهَا)
(لوقا 2: 36)


ليس في العقيدة المسيحية ان المرأة ناقصة عقل ولا ناقصة دين ، بل هي متساوية تماما مع الرجل في كل شيء .

اذا ليس هناك من يزايد على مقام ووضع النساء في الكتاب المقدس والعقيدة المسيحية ، ولكن نفهم من كلام الرسول بولس ، أن المطالبة بصمت النساء في (كنيسة كورنثوس ) هو وضع نظامي ، كانت كورنثوس مدينة تمتليء بالبغاء والممارسات الجنسية في معابد الوثنيين ، وكان هناك (خادمات المعابد ) اللواتي يقدمن اجسادهن للزنى خدمة للالهة الوثنية ، وكان ينبغي على كنيسة كورنثوس ان تتدرج في الانتقال من هذه التعاليم الوثنية الى فهم العقيدة المسيحية النقية والطاهرة .

ولذلك نجد ان الرسول بولس يوصي بان هناك نساء ( شماسات ) او خادمات في الكنيسة .

(1 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَتَكَلَّمْ بِمَا يَلِيقُ بِالتَّعْلِيمِ الصَّحِيحِ: 
2 أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ. 
3 كَذَلِكَ الْعَجَائِزُ فِي سِيرَةٍ تَلِيقُ بِالْقَدَاسَةِ، غَيْرَ ثَالِبَاتٍ، غَيْرَ مُسْتَعْبَدَاتٍ لِلْخَمْرِ الْكَثِيرِ، مُعَلِّمَاتٍ الصَّلاَحَ، 
4 لِكَيْ يَنْصَحْنَ الْحَدَثَاتِ أَنْ يَكُنَّ مُحِبَّاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ وَيُحْبِبْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ، 
5 مُتَعَقِّلاَتٍ، عَفِيفَاتٍ، مُلاَزِمَاتٍ بُيُوتَهُنَّ، صَالِحَاتٍ، خَاضِعَاتٍ لِرِجَالِهِنَّ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُجَدَّفَ عَلَى كَلِمَةِ اللهِ.)
(تيطس 2: 1 - 5)

الان وبعد فهم هذه القاعدة ، اعد قراءة هذا النص ، ستجد ان الرسول بولس لا يتكلم في المقام الروحي ولكن في الاختلافات (الفسيولوجية ) بين الرجل والمرأة ، ولهذا يبدأ كلامه بأنه الرجل والمرأة متساويان :

*ليس الرجل من دون المرأة ولا المرأة من دون الرجل *​ 
(1 كُونُوا مُتَمَثِّلِينَ بِي كَمَا أَنَا أَيْضاً بِالْمَسِيحِ. 
2 فَأَمْدَحُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ عَلَى أَنَّكُمْ تَذْكُرُونَنِي فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَتَحْفَظُونَ التَّعَالِيمَ كَمَا سَلَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْكُمْ. 
3 وَلَكِنْ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ رَأْسَ كُلِّ رَجُلٍ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ. وَأَمَّا رَأْسُ الْمَرْأَةِ فَهُوَ الرَّجُلُ. وَرَأْسُ الْمَسِيحِ هُوَ اللهُ. 
4 كُلُّ رَجُلٍ يُصَلِّي أَوْ يَتَنَبَّأُ وَلَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ شَيْءٌ يَشِينُ رَأْسَهُ. 
5 وَأَمَّا كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ تُصَلِّي أَوْ تَتَنَبَّأُ وَرَأْسُهَا غَيْرُ مُغَطّىً فَتَشِينُ رَأْسَهَا لأَنَّهَا وَالْمَحْلُوقَةَ شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ بِعَيْنِهِ. 
6 إِذِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ لاَ تَتَغَطَّى فَلْيُقَصَّ شَعَرُهَا. وَإِنْ كَانَ قَبِيحاً بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُقَصَّ أَوْ تُحْلَقَ فَلْتَتَغَطَّ. 
7 فَإِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لاَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُغَطِّيَ رَأْسَهُ لِكَوْنِهِ صُورَةَ اللهِ وَمَجْدَهُ. وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَهِيَ مَجْدُ الرَّجُلِ. 
8 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ. 
9 وَلأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَرْأَةِ بَلِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّجُلِ. 
10 لِهَذَا يَنْبَغِي لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى رَأْسِهَا مِنْ أَجْلِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ. 
11 غَيْرَ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ لَيْسَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلاَ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنْ دُونِ الرَّجُلِ فِي الرَّبِّ. 
12 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ هِيَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ هَكَذَا الرَّجُلُ أَيْضاً هُوَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ. وَلَكِنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَشْيَاءِ هِيَ مِنَ اللهِ. 
13 احْكُمُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: هَلْ يَلِيقُ بِالْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ تُصَلِّيَ إِلَى اللهِ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مُغَطَّاةٍ؟ 
14 أَمْ لَيْسَتِ الطَّبِيعَةُ نَفْسُهَا تُعَلِّمُكُمْ أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِنْ كَانَ يُرْخِي شَعْرَهُ فَهُوَ عَيْبٌ لَهُ؟ 
15 وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ إِنْ كَانَتْ تُرْخِي شَعْرَهَا فَهُوَ مَجْدٌ لَهَا لأَنَّ الشَّعْرَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ لَهَا عِوَضَ بُرْقُعٍ. 
16 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُظْهِرُ أَنَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْخِصَامَ فَلَيْسَ لَنَا نَحْنُ عَادَةٌ مِثْلُ هَذِهِ وَلاَ لِكَنَائِسِ اللهِ. )
(1 كورنثوس 11: 1 - 16)

ربنا يفتح بصائر واذهان ، هؤلاء الذين يبحثون عن الحق بالحقيقة .


----------



## ilyas (22 يناير 2010)

تحية طيبة وبعد 
يا اخي الفاضل هل نفهم من كلامك ان العهد الجديد نسخ العهد القديم وانا ما جاء في العهد القديم لا يعمل به ؟ ثم هل العهد الجديد ناسخ لكل التعاليم الموسوية ام بعضها ؟؟ وهل هناك اية تنسخ اية ام ان العهد باكمله ناسخ لما قبله ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (22 يناير 2010)

ilyas قال:


> تحية طيبة وبعد
> يا اخي الفاضل هل نفهم من كلامك ان العهد الجديد نسخ العهد القديم وانا ما جاء في العهد القديم لا يعمل به ؟ ثم هل العهد الجديد ناسخ لكل التعاليم الموسوية ام بعضها ؟؟ وهل هناك اية تنسخ اية ام ان العهد باكمله ناسخ لما قبله ؟


 

ليس هناك ناسخ ومنسوخ في المسيحية ، المسيح جاء ليكمل النبؤات ويحقق الرموز التي كانت تشير اليه ، فاذا جاء المرموز اليه بطل الرمز .


----------

